# inhalt einer listbox in datei speichern



## DangerMike (1. September 2002)

Hi - ich bin bei Vb leider ein völliger Frischling und hab deshalb leider noch überhaupt kaum ahnung. Ich wollte mal wissen, ob und wie es möglich ist, den inhalt einer listbox in eine datei zu speichern (zum bsp txt).
Ich wär echt dankbar, wenn mir jemand hier ein weing weiterhelfen könnte.

thx schon mal im voraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. September 2002)

klar geht das.

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim n As Long
Dim iDatei As Integer
Dim strDatei As String

strDatei = "D:\test.txt"
iDatei = FreeFile

Open strDatei For Output As iDatei
For n = 0 To List1.ListCount - 1
    Write #iDatei, List1.List(n)
Next n
Close iDatei

End Sub
```
wenn man sich halbwegs mit vb auskennt, kann man das später auch noch mit dem filesystemobject machen, aber für den anfang reicht der konventionelle weg.


----------



## DangerMike (2. September 2002)

*Thx*

danke hat mir geholfen.


----------

